# fisher mm1 problems



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

i have an older fisher mm1 set -up , 2 plug set up , motor was tested and good , all contacts cleaned and greased , all fuses good , new solonoid , power at controller , but plow wont move up , down , or angle , when i jump solonoid plow motor runs ,,,, i m guessing controller , but before i throw a 300 dollar part at it .... any advise?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

eraser;2084601 said:


> i have an older fisher mm1 set -up , 2 plug set up , motor was tested and good , all contacts cleaned and greased , all fuses good , new solonoid , power at controller , but plow wont move up , down , or angle , when i jump solonoid plow motor runs ,,,, i m guessing controller , but before i throw a 300 dollar part at it .... any advise?


So motor does not run unless you jump solenoid? I would start by test signal wire at solenoid. Then double and triple check your solenoid connections. Can you post pic of solenoid?


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

it was working fine , just quit working , no clicking nothing solonoid is a f5794 k ..available on amazon but i bought at fisher dealr , oh yes plow lights work but parking lights come on when you step on the brake ,it


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

motor does run when you jump solonoid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So as kimber said, test light the power signal wire of the solenoid while pressing U,L,R,


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

got power there , only thing i think it can be now is the controller ........right?


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

controller lights up , but does nothing


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Need a pic of solenoid so we can see how you have it wired.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

eraser;2084834 said:


> got power there , only thing i think it can be now is the controller ........right?


No,if you push controller button and it sends power to trigger the solenoid the controller is good.Supply 12 vollts to the little trigger wire to solenoid and see if the motor runs.If not it sounds like solenoid,


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

ive put 2 solonoid in it both do same thing , i put second 1 in when someone else said that might be tht issue


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

kimber750;2084846 said:


> Need a pic of solenoid so we can see how you have it wired.


This......
Something don't sound quite right with your diagnosing


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

dieselss;2084891 said:


> This......
> Something don't sound quite right with your diagnosing


I have a pic of solenoid in my phone but can figure out how to post


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*here is that pic*

took a bit to figure out how to do it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That blk/wht is that coming from the controller?

And where is that org/blk going to?


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*answer*

black/white is a grond from neg side of battery to fender well and solonoid mounted over it ... it was the way it was the orange /black goes to controller


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your getting NO SIGNAL from the controller to the solenoid.
One little pin needs to be grounded and the other pin is signal power from the controller.

And clean up that rusty nasty ground!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

eraser;2084943 said:


> took a bit to figure out how to do it


Start be getting rid of that red jumper wire. Hook your orange/black where the red was and retry. Let us know what happens.


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

got rid of red jumper switched other wire , still nothing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you fix that ground wire?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the diagram.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

eraser;2085420 said:


> got rid of red jumper switched other wire , still nothing





dieselss;2085434 said:


> Did you fix that ground wire?


That ground needs to be put on solenoid where the red jumper was. No clue what the jumper wire was for.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It looked to me like that jumper was powering the small pin, and the clicker wire was powering the other small pin. At least that's how I took.it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselss;2085464 said:


> It looked to me like that jumper was powering the small pin, and the clicker wire was powering the other small pin. At least that's how I took.it


It would make sense if this was a negative switching system but it isn't. Pretty much trying to activate the solenoid with two positives and no grounds.


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

did everything that everyone has told me , i get power everywhere ,it even comes to all pins , lights work , etc , a friend looked at it and thinks its a weak motor , but motor spins when you jump solonoid, another issue that started when plow stopped lifting and turning was when i step on brake pedal parking lights come on ... im lost


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

when controller is moved you can feel solonoid switching


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Double check where you have your controller power plugged into.


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

did everything everyone has suggested, power at all places ,you can feel solonoid switching , , tested controller on another truck it worked fine, headlights , work, pump motor works when you jump solonoid , , my nieghbor suggested that even though pump motor spins when hit with direct current, it may be weak and to replace it ..... that makes no sence to me ... either its good or not


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

checked also tried another controller , nothing guess its time to call a shop controller gets power and sends power


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And again. Is the solenoid hooked up properly?

Small pin to a GOOD ground. 
Other small pin has the controller signal wire?
Did you have someone operate the U,L,R, functions while you test lighted the small pin on the solenoid?


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

yes to all , w to pin , and solonoid its screwed dowd and yes i get signamat solonoid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then if you have ground at small pin, power signal at other pin. It in theory should work 
Did you test light the big power wire put to the plow while you were test lighting the small pins?


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

yes. ive done everything everyone has told me


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

paid some jerk to tell me it was moyor 88 dollars later it wasnt motor plus 40 to get bull-****ted....i should burn it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

eraser;2085776 said:


> yes. ive done everything everyone has told me


No. I.think.your missing something Clark.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Post another pic of how it is wired now please.


----------



## eraser (Dec 30, 2015)

*mm1*

problem solved , after all that i had a bum 11 pin connector squeezed with vise grips , cleaned it again with brake clean , wire brused it, greased it , squeezed it again ,,,,.... thank you all for your help and suggestions and help ... greatly appreciated


----------

